# Besoin d'aide powerbook g4



## felix_19 (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un powerbook d'environ année 2004-2007 je ne sais pas vraiment mais il est tres vieux. il est formater mais je n'est seulement que le vieux internet explorer dessus. je ne peux meme pas aller sur youtube et lorsque je download safari ou bien chrome rien ne marche. je voudrais aussi avoir une nouvelle version de mac os j'ai surement la plus ancienne. quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Quel modèle de Mac ?
Quelle version de l'OS ?
Quelle quantité de RAM ?
Quel tirage du loto prochain ?

Pour avoir ces infos, menu pomme "à propos de ce Mac" et cliquer sur le bouton "Plus d'infos". Regarde en particulier l'identifiant du modèle.

A priori, les PWB 2004-2007 supportent jusqu'à Leopard (Mac OS X 10.5) qui n'est plus en vente actuellement.


----------



## felix_19 (27 Février 2012)

mac os x 10.2.4
vitesse de l'ordinateur: 1.0 ghz
powerbook 5,1 (version=3.3)
512MB de RAm

mais est-ce qu'il y a un endroit ou je peut le telecharger sur internet ? et pour avoir safari ou bien chrome il y a t'il un moyen ? merci


----------



## Sly54 (27 Février 2012)

Pour ta machine : Maximum OS	Mac OS X *10.4.11* (cad Tiger, qui n'est plus vendu par Apple; on ne peut donc trouver les DVD qu'en occasion).
RAM max : 1 Go; tu peux donc mettre 2 barrettes de 512 Mo (PC-133 3.3V 144-pin SO-DIMM)
Safari 4.1 pour Tiger


----------



## felix_19 (27 Février 2012)

est-ce qu'il y a une place sur internet pour le télécharger ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2012)

non

achat occaz (en version universelle noire et non grise=lié à un type de machine)


----------

